# 300 gal Kapampa front set-up



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

*Need help with my 300.. I have 11 4-7" F1 Kapamas that will be alone in a 300..*

How long to you suggest that I run my 300 before I put my 11 fronts in there.. It has been up and running without fish in it with a the FX5 since last Friday..I stuffed the media section with bio balls from my up and running wet/dry (from the 115) and soaked the sponges(in the FX) with dirty H2O from my Aqua clear sponges.. I am also going to add 25-30 lbs of normal colored silica sand that has been in my 115 for a year and a half (the day I put them in there) and add 50 lbs of new crushed coral...There are about 125 pounds of silica sand in it right now..

I still have not figured out how to get the my used two 404's to run.. I will add an 80g sponge with a large pump and an AC70, is that enough, without the 404's? I love these fronts and I am scared to death to put them in a stressful situation..

I also sent this to Razzo. he has been a huge help!!

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

sounds like it's ready to me, but it wouldn't hurt to check your parameters first.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

yea...where is your test results? if you post up your monitoring results, since last friday, then someone can offer you a definitive yes/no to your Q. IMO.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

lloyd said:


> yea...where is your test results? if you post up your monitoring results, since last friday, then someone can offer you a definitive yes/no to your Q. IMO.


Ditto. Test results will help zero in on a course of action from where you are, at this point.

Russ


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

Nitrate 0-20
Nitrite 0
Total Hardness 300 - very High
Total Alakalinity 120-180 ideal
PH 7.6

I am also adding 60 pounds of fine crushed coral today, and adding some of my established sand from my 115(day I put my Fronts in there)


----------



## daniel4832 (May 8, 2004)

IMO your PH seems low, I wouldn't keep any Tang below 8.0!
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

It might be a little higher..


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

your ammonia test results should be a constant zero-same as nitrite. your nitrate should be accumulating, i.e., last week was 10ppm...this week 20 ppm., water change reduces to 5 ppm., next week 10 ppm., etc... this is assuming fish are in the tank. running a cycled filter, in a tank with no fish, simply starves off the bacteria you intended to import. simply put: when you are confident to have 'cycle' established-you add fish same day as that.
for insurance, i would consider to keep one spare, cycled filter running on the 115. that way, if after you add the frontosa to the 300, you test a spike in ammonia or nitrite, you can then import that spare filter as a cycle boost. when your 300 runs stocked for a month, with no detection of ammonia or nitrite, then you can assume cycle is established-and fish are well. 
it would do the fish well, to lift your ph into mid 8's, but i would deal with that issue after the tank has aged a bit. perhaps the addition of crushed coral will be sufficient to achieve that for you anyway. HTH.


----------



## bulldoghall (Jun 12, 2007)

I will have to write all of this down.


----------

